# gtkrc.mine

## cubeew

Witam,

Czy ktos moglby pochwalic sie plikiem .gtkrc.mine, a w szczegolnosci sekcjom odpowiedzialna za ustawienia fontow w programach korzystajacych z GTK? U mnie Nero, XMMS, Gentoo FileManager wygladaja tragicznie - fonty malo czytelne, brzydkie.

Probowalem znalesc program gtkfontsel, ale poza naglowkami .h nic nie znalazlem.

Dzieki

Kuba

----------

## arsen

te programy co wymieniłeś są na gtk1.2, tam nie ma mowy o fontach ładnych z wygładzeniem na tej wersji gtk.

----------

## cubeew

Patrzac na screenshoty GentooFileManager'a stwierdzam, ze z moim cos jest nie tak. Fonty czytane sa gtkrc.mine.

----------

## Yatmai

W Gentoo nie doszukałem się takowego pliku. Znalazłem jedynie w kopii zapasowej /etc ze starej Fedory, jednak zawartość:

```
/arc/conf/back/etc/skel $ cat .gtkrc

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

include "/usr/share/themes/Bluecurve/gtk/gtkrc"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

art@zeratul /arc/conf/back/etc/skel $                                       
```

Zbytnio wymowna nie jest :] Niemniej przyczyny można by się dopatrywać gdzie indziej. Na Debianie kiedyś też miałem problemy z fontami w Xmms'ie, aMule czy innych appsach na gtk po przejściu z xfree86 na xorg. Pomogło doinstalowanie jakiejś paczki z podstawowymi fontami. Nie pamiętam dokładnej nazwy, z resztą i tak Debian ma nieco odmienne nazwy od innych dystrybucji  :Wink: 

Poszukaj w portage troche paczek z fontami, powinno pomóc  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

daj jakiegos shota jak to wygląda, myślałem że chodzi ci o to że nie ma wygładzania i są poszarpane.

----------

## cubeew

Tak to wyglada. Napewno da sie cos z tym zrobic za pomoca .gtkrc.mine

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

Kuba,

----------

## Yatmai

A mówiłem już że Gnome ssie ? :] Propos Xmms'a, sam używam Kde, ale na root'ie też mam taką, jak na twoim screenie czcionkę. Dlaczemu ?.... Bo nie włączyłem antyaliasingu :] Tu jest jednak jedna z głównych przyczyn, dlaczego rzuciłem Gnome'a... Za cholere sie nie da sukinsyna skonfigurować. Konfiguratory są rozproszone, a do tego nie pokrywają wszystkich opcji (ie. budowa menu :] )

No ale wiesz przynajmniej czego szukać, o ile Gnome ma taką funkcję  :Smile: 

PS. propos pierwszego zdania, to moje osobiste odczucia i nie mam na celu obrażać userów tego WM'a  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A mówiłem już że Gnome ssie ? :] Propos Xmms'a, sam używam Kde, ale na root'ie też mam taką, jak na twoim screenie czcionkę. Dlaczemu ?.... Bo nie włączyłem antyaliasingu :] Tu jest jednak jedna z głównych przyczyn, dlaczego rzuciłem Gnome'a... Za cholere sie nie da sukinsyna skonfigurować. Konfiguratory są rozproszone, a do tego nie pokrywają wszystkich opcji (ie. budowa menu :] )
> 
> No ale wiesz przynajmniej czego szukać, o ile Gnome ma taką funkcję 
> 
> PS. propos pierwszego zdania, to moje osobiste odczucia i nie mam na celu obrażać userów tego WM'a 

 

jakbyś lekko ruszył głową to byś wiedział że nic tu z gnome nie ma  :Smile: , to są aplikacje gtk1.2, takie gnome na tym gtk było lata wstecz, gtk1.2 nie ma antyalisingu fontów, to antyk, staroć.

do ps. a gnome to nie WM tylko DM.

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  to są aplikacje gtk1.2,(...) gtk1.2 nie ma antyalisingu fontów, to antyk, staroć.
> 
> 

 

No to MÓJ gtk1.2 jest tak boski, że ma anytaliasing :] No chyba, że Xmms nagle zaczął mi działać na Qt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

Nie ma takiej opcji że ma aa, wydaje ci się.

----------

## cubeew

Wie ktos jak poprawic moje fonty? Nie sa dosc przyjmne podczas pracy.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nie ma takiej opcji że ma aa, wydaje ci się.

 

To dlaczego mam wygładzone fonty w Xmms'ie ? Dokładnie te same które na screenie ma cubeew :]

W sumie nie będe się upierać, że to zasługa gtk1.2, ale może przez to dojdziemy jak poprawić te fonty u autora wątku  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

Powiedz gdzie tym na tym screnie wydzisz fonty wygładzone? sory że się tematu uczepiłem ale nie masz o tej sprawie jak widzę zielonego pojęcią, a inni co czytają to forum mogą pewne rzeczy powielać czytając takie rzeczy, btw wiesz co to hinting, freetype itd.?, gtk1.2 z tego nie korzystało, nie korzysta i korzystać nie będzie, więc proszę przestan powielać te brednie. No chyba że fonty jako tako wyglądające bez super poszarpań nazywasz fontami w wygładzaniem.

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Powiedz gdzie tym na tym screnie wydzisz fonty wygładzone?

 

No na tym screenie ich brak. Miałem na myśli te same okna, tych samych aplikacji, ale na moim kompie  :Wink: 

 *arsen wrote:*   

> No chyba że fonty jako tako wyglądające bez super poszarpań nazywasz fontami w wygładzaniem.

 

W sumie tu mnie masz  :Very Happy:  Przyjżałem się temu dokładniej i faktycznie nie są powygładzane, tylko jakoś dziwnie te poszarpania się nie rzucają w oczy  :Very Happy: 

 *arsen wrote:*   

> sory że się tematu uczepiłem ale nie masz o tej sprawie jak widzę zielonego pojęcią

 

No jak dla mnie to było jedno, ale słusznie, że sie doczepiłeś  :Very Happy: 

 *arsen wrote:*   

> btw wiesz co to hinting, freetype itd.?

 

Nie.... ale po tej akcji obiecuje doczytać jak bede miał chwilke  :Smile:  Mój błąd, bo zawsze myslałem, że jak nie widać poszarpań, to zasługa wygladzania  :Very Happy: 

----------

